# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2015 (16  Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)

## Polyneikos

Ο διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2015 της NAC Hellas θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο στις 16 Μαϊου, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, στην αίθουσα Μελίνα Μερκούρη.
Αναμένεται μέσα σε όλα τα events του διαγωνισμού ένα guest Ελληνα αθλητή και η παρουσία ένος ξένου για σεμινάρια.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε τους αθλητες καθως και το φιλαθλο κοινο για μερικες λεπτομερεις σχετικα για την διεξαγωγη του μεγαλου διαγωνισμου για τον οποιο εχουν ηδη δηλωσει συμμετοχη μεγαλα ονοματα του χωρου.
 Ο διαγωνισμος εχει σαν αποκλειστικο σπονσορα τα BODYBUILDING CLUB οι οποιο θα συνεισφερουν τα μεγιστα στον διαγωνισμο καi οι οποιοι θα προσκαλεσουν μεγαλο ονομα του διεθνους χωρου με πολλες συμμετοχες στο Mr. Olympia σαν καλεσμενο, καθως και τον Λευτερη Σιδηροπουλο σαν γκεστ ποζερ.
 Μεγαλη περιπτωση υπαρχει και για δευτερο γκεστ και απο τεραστιο ονομα της διεθνους NAC.
 Επισημοι διοργανωτες ειναι το καταστημα συνιδιοκτησιας μου ,το Protein Energy Park καθως και το Protein Park ιδιοκτησιας του διοικητικου μας συμβουλου Βασιλη Γαλανη,ο οποιος ηταν και ο επισημος διοργανωτης του προηγουμενου διαγωνισμου μας.Ολοι μας θα δωσουμε τον καλυτερο μας εαυτο για μια αρτιωτατη διοργανωση.
 Η αφισα θα ειναι ετοιμη σε λιγες μονο ημερες.
 Επισης τα εισιτηρα,τα οποια αναμενονται να γινουν αναρπαστα,θα διανεμονται απο τα μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας σε ολα τα υποκαταστηματα των BODYBUILDING CLUB στην Αττικη.
 Αλλες λεπτομερειες σχετικα με τους διεθνεις κριτες που θα μας ενισχυσουν στην προσπαθεια μας,νεα για μια καινουργια κατηγορια γυναικων καθως και αλλες λεπτομερειες θα ανακοινωθουν αμεσα.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της  NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενδιαφέροντες οι πληροφορίες και ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και στούς συμμετέχοντες αθλητες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

θα θελαμε να ανακοινωσουμε οτι απο τον προσεχη διαγωνισμο μας Mr. & Ms. Hellas 2015 θα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα στις αθλητριες να αγωνιστουν και στην κατηγορια MODEL αν το επιθυμουν.
 Τα κριτηρια θα δημοσιευθουν στο επισημο σαιτ μας www.nac-international-hellas.com πολυ συντομα.
 Εποσης εκει αναφερονται λεπτομερειες και για ολες τις αλλες κατηγοριες.Αν ακομα υπαρχουν αποριες μην διστασετε να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μας στο e-mail μας staylorappr@gmail.com. 

 Aπο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Το ενδιαφερον των αθλητων για συμμετοχη στον μεγαλο αυτο διαγωνισμο,ειδικα στις ελαφροτερες καηγοριες ανδρων ειναι πολλες και πολυ σημαντικες οπως των Παπαδογιαννη,Παναγοπουλου,Μαργαριτη,Κωνσταντακου,Αρτινου,Αλευριτη κ.α στις κατηγοριες Athletic και Body Athletic.
Μεγαλες μαχες προβλεπονται και στα +40 των ιδιων κατηγοριων μεταξυ του Mr.Universe Λεωδη,Πετρακιδη,Κοσμιτη και Αντωνοπουλου.
 Πολυ καλες συμμετοχες και στα Junior των κατηγοριων αυτων με τους ηδη Πανελληνιονικες Αναστασοπουλο και Αναστοπουλο να διεκδικουν τις πρωτιες στις δυο αυτες κατηγοριες.
 Τιτανομαχια προβλεπεται και στην Physique (Βερμουδες)με τον επισης Mr.Universe Οικονομακη να δινει τιτανομαχια με τον Τζιτζα και τους 
Νεγκρη και τον πολυ βελτιωμενο Γκινη να τους πιεζουν πολυ για να κερδισουν αυτοι.
 Πληροφοριες για συμμετοχες στις κατηγοριες γυναικων και Bodybuilding ανδρων θα ανακοινωθουν πολυ συντομα.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τιτανομαχια προβλεπεται και στην Physique (Βερμουδες)με τον επισης Mr.Universe Οικονομακη να δινει τιτανομαχια με τον Τζιτζα και τους 
> Νεγκρη και τον πολυ βελτιωμενο Γκινη να τους πιεζουν πολυ για να κερδισουν αυτοι.
> Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.


Σοφοκλή ποιος είναι ο Mr Universe Οικονομάκης;

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Σοφοκλή ποιος είναι ο Mr Universe Οικονομάκης;


 Kωστα,σωστη η παρατηρηση σου.
 Μου μεταφερθη μια πληροφορια λανθασμενα.
 Μιλαμε για τον Πανελληνιονικη του 2014 με την WABBA.
 Συμπληρωματικα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε το φιλαθλο κοινο οτι μολις δηλωσαν συμμετοχη για Body Athletic και οι Παγκοσμιοι Κλαδας και Νατσιος.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε τους αθλητες καθως και το φιλαθλο κοινο σχετικα με τη κριτικη επιτροπη του διαγωνισμου για καποιες αποφασεις μας οι οποιες εχουν ως εξης
 1)Τουλαχιστον δυο μελη της κριτικης επιτροπης θα προερχονται απο το εξωτερικο και θα ειναι διεθνεις κριτες της NAC με μεγαλη πειρα.
 2)Οι αποφασεις των κριτων οσον αφορα την βαθμολογηση των διαγωνιζομενων αθλητων σε ολες τις κατηγοριες θα δημοσιευθουν σε ολα τα εγκυρα σαιτ του χωρου.
 Αυτες οι αποφασεις εχουν ληφθει για την βελτιωση του αθληματος και μονο.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της Σ.Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NASSER

Αν θέλετε να είναι ξεχωριστή αυτή η διαδικασία της κριτικής επιτροπής, θα πρέπει να δημοσιεύεται η βαθμολόγηση του κάθε κριτή ξεχωριστά και όχι το σύνολο της βαθμολογίας για κάθε αθλητή. Έπειτα βγαίνει το ποσοστό επιτυχίας του κάθε κριτή. 
Δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο φαίνεται και αν κατά κάποιο τρόπο μπορεί να προσβάλλεται κάποιος, αλλά μόνο έτσι προσφέρεται βελτίωση σε όλους.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Αν θέλετε να είναι ξεχωριστή αυτή η διαδικασία της κριτικής επιτροπής, θα πρέπει να δημοσιεύεται η βαθμολόγηση του κάθε κριτή ξεχωριστά και όχι το σύνολο της βαθμολογίας για κάθε αθλητή. Έπειτα βγαίνει το ποσοστό επιτυχίας του κάθε κριτή. 
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο φαίνεται και αν κατά κάποιο τρόπο μπορεί να προσβάλλεται κάποιος, αλλά μόνο έτσι προσφέρεται βελτίωση σε όλους.


 Εννοειται οτι θα δημοσιευθουν οι αποφασεις ολων των κριτων ξεχωριστα.
 Δεν θελουμε να προσβαλλουμε κανεναν,αλλα η βελτιωση της διεξαγωγης των διαγωνισμων μας ειναι για εμας αυτοσκοπος,αλλωστε αν οι κριτες εχουν βαθμολογησει αντικειμενικα και συμφωνα με την μεγαλη τους ικανοτητα και πειρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ουτε να εκτεθουν ουτε να προσβληθουν.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 O Προεδρος της,Σ.Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτό είναι σημαντική είδηση και προσωπικά με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Καλή επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτό είναι σημαντική είδηση και προσωπικά με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Καλή επιτυχία


Συμφωνώ, είναι κάτι που έχουμε συζητήσει επανειλειμμένως στο φόρουμ και σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει στο να υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρες θέσεις στα αποτελέσματα.
Πολύ καλή κίνηση της NAC.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H αφίσσα του διαγωνισμού της ΝΑC

*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Εννοειται οτι θα δημοσιευθουν οι αποφασεις ολων των κριτων ξεχωριστα.
>  Δεν θελουμε να προσβαλλουμε κανεναν,αλλα η βελτιωση της διεξαγωγης των διαγωνισμων μας ειναι για εμας αυτοσκοπος,αλλωστε αν οι κριτες εχουν βαθμολογησει αντικειμενικα και συμφωνα με την μεγαλη τους ικανοτητα και πειρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ουτε να εκτεθουν ουτε να προσβληθουν.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
>  O Προεδρος της,Σ.Ταιηλορ.


κ. Ταίηλορ έχει αποφασιστεί η κρίτική επιτροπή του αγώνα;

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Physique I


*















*Νικητής ο Δημήτρης Οικονομάκης, η απονομή απο τον Δημήτρη Νικολάου*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο Overall Bodybuilding πλεον είχαμε τους νικητές των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding.
Ειδικά για την κατηγορία Men BB II, διαγωνίστηκαν και οι τρεις νικητές (Ράλλης,Βασιλικοπουλος και Μηλιάδης) , αλλά σε κάθε συγκριση με τους υπολοίπους, πόζαρε ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΕΝΑΣ εκ των τριών, αντιπροσωπεύοντας της τριάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Το βίντεο του OVERALL της NAC
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό το βίντεο Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε! Πολύ εντυπωσιακός ο Δουκιδης, αλλά ήθελε λίγο ακόμα.

Αν υπήρχε βραβείο "πλέον μυώδη" όπως παλιότερα νομίζω θα το έπαιρνε ο Κότιλακ, και "καλύτερου ποζερ" ο Βασιλικόπουλος  :01. Mr. Green: 


Κάτι άλλο τώρα, η βαθμολογία των κριτών τελικά θα δημοσιευθεί όπως είχε ανακοινωθεί ή όχι;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Τα αποτελεσματα αναλυτικα ειναι

  Ms.MODEL
 1) 124 Βαλεντινα Μαντινακη
 2)  28 Ινγκα Γκορντινα
 3)  52 Ευαγγελια Κεραμιδα
 4) 115 Ιρινα Κροποβνιτσιπα
 5)  19 Ειρηνη Σαρρη
 6)  29 Ελενη Κελεστοπουλου
 -   68 Ηλιοσταλαχτη Φαρμακη

 Ms. SHAPE
 1)  32 Κατια Πατερακη
 2)  92 Μαρια Ευθυμιου
 3)  42 Αναστασια Σταυρου

 Ms. FITNESS
 1)  30 Χρυσα Κανακη

 Ms. FIGURE
 1) 112 Eλενη Ζαβιτσιανου

 Ms. BODY
 1) 107 Λια Χρηστου

 PHYSIQUE 2
 1)  11 Σταματης Τζιτσας
 2)  63 Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελλης
 3)  13 Πετρος Παπανικολαου
 4)  17 Θανος Παλλας
 5) 121 Σωτηρης Σπυρας
 6)  62 Γιαννης Μακρυγιαννης
 -   16 Αποστολος Σοφιος
 -    4 Πασχαλης Γουρβουλιδης
 -   90 Παναγης Γαρμπης
 -   23 Ριζα Μτεσμιρ (αποκλειστηκε)

 PHYSIQUE  1
 1)  60 Δημητρης Οικονομακης
 2)   1 Βαγελης Συριγος
 3)  77 Θωμας Ρητας
 4)  53 Γεωργιος Πουλης
 -        Τολης Τριανταφυλλου (αποκλειστηκε)

 ΑΡΧΑΡΙΩΝ
 1)  42 Ιωαννης Πανταζοπουλος 
 2)  41 Θωμας Αγγελακης
 3)  69 Στεριανος Χατζαρας
 4)   6 Αναστασιος Παπαδοπουλος
 5)  65 Αριστομενης Δημητρολουκος
 6)  25 Γιωργος Γκατσος
 -   56 Τιμος Γκεντ
 -    7 Ανδρεας Ιωαννιδης
 -  21 Νικολαος Κουστουμπαρδης
 -  74 Νικολαος Σουκαρας
 -  12 Παναγιωτης Παρηγορης
 -    5 Γιωργος Γαιτανιδης

 JUNIOR ATHLETIC
 1) 143 Λεβη Γκοτσι
 2) 140 Σπυρος Οικονομου
 3)   31 Βαγγελης ----

 ATHLETIC +40
 1) 117 Νικος Πετρακιδης
 2) 101 Λεωνιδας Κοκοτσης
 3)  59 Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος
 4) 108 Διονυσης Τσιγαντες

 ATHLETIC 2
 1) 36 Σταυρος Θεμοπουλος
 2)  9 Μαριος Ζαχαρακης
 3) 98 Γιωργος Χελιδωνας
 4) 70 Αλεξανδρος Γρηγορακης
 5) 58 Κωνσταντινος Γερακιτης

 ATHLETIC 1
 1)  38 Σταθης Αρτινος
 2)  67 Γιωργος Παπαδογιαννης
 3)  79 Νικος Τζιρακης
 4)  22 Δημητρης Χαραμπικος
 5)  95 Πετρος Παυλακος
 6)  18 Βαγγελης Βασιλοπουλος
 -    61 Νικος Γκοτσης
 -    48 Νικος Μπαρδουκας
 -
 -

 BODY ATHLETIC +40
 1)  55 Γιωργος Κωστολεττος
 2)  96 Σωκρατης Πετιδης
 3)  27 Αντωνης Στιβακτακης

 BODY ATHLETIC +50
 1)  78 Aνδρεας Σοφουλακος
 2) 123 Διονυσης Θεολογης
 3)  64 Δημητρης Χατζηκυριακος

 BODY ATHLETIC 2
 1)  14 Παυλος Πμαρμπαδακης
 2)  93 Παναγιωτης Καραμανος
 3)  43 Μακης Δελαπορτας
 4)    3 Κιμωνας Χατζηγεωργιου
 5) 141 Στελλιος Μπατσικας
 6)  34 Λαμπρος Λαμπροπουλος

 BODY ATHLETIC 1
 1) 33 Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος
 2) 61 Κωστας Στεφανιδης
 3) 35 Σπυρος Γεροντας
 4) 47 Κωστας Φιτσιος
 5) 73 Ηλιας Λαμπρινεας
 6) 15 Δημητρης Καλοζυμης

 JUNIOR BODYBUILDING
 1) 113 Νικος Αναστασοπουλος

 BODYBUILDING +40
 1)  40 Γιαννης Λεωδης
 2)  39 Μανωλης Σπυρου

 BODYBUILDING 3
 1) 120 Αργυρης Δουκιδης
 2)  54 Αυγερινος Μαμαντακης
 3)   8 Ανδρεας Φακιρης

 BODYBUILDING 2
 1)  48 Παυλος Μηλιαδης
 1)   2 Γιωργος Βασιλικοπουλος
 1)  24 Ραλλης Ραλλης
 4) 111 Κωστας Μπαντιδος

 BODYBUILDING 1
 1)  20 Nικολαος Γουεστγουντ
 2) 125 Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος
 3)   49 Νικος Νταιμας

 ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ
 1)  44 Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ


                      ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ

                      1) ΑΡΓΥΡΗΣ ΔΟΥΚΙΔΗΣ
                      2) ΜΑΡΕΚ ΚΟΤΥΛΑΚ
                      3) ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΜΗΛΙΑΔΗΣ
                      3) ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
                      3) ΡΑΛΛΗΣ ΡΑΛΛΗΣ

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Πολύ καλό το βίντεο Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε! Πολύ εντυπωσιακός ο Δουκιδης, αλλά ήθελε λίγο ακόμα.
> 
> Αν υπήρχε βραβείο "πλέον μυώδη" όπως παλιότερα νομίζω θα το έπαιρνε ο Κότιλακ, και "καλύτερου ποζερ" ο Βασιλικόπουλος 
> 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο τώρα, η βαθμολογία των κριτών τελικά θα δημοσιευθεί όπως είχε ανακοινωθεί ή όχι;


 Παναγιωτη,οι βαθμολογιες θα αρχισουν να αναρτωνται το συντομωτερο δυνατον.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παναγιωτη,οι βαθμολογιες θα αρχισουν να αναρτωνται το συντομωτερο δυνατον.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


Σοφοκλή σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επισυνάπτω τις Βαθμολογίες Κριτών αυτών των κατηγοριών που μου εστειλε η ΝΑC




> Κατηγορία *Men Physique II*





> *Κατηγορία Physique I
> *
> 
> *Νικητής ο Δημήτρης Οικονομάκης, η απονομή απο τον Δημήτρη Νικολάου*

----------


## Polyneikos

Επισυνάπτω τις Βαθμολογίες Κριτών των κατηγοριών BODY ATHLETIC

BODY ATHLETIC +40
1) 55 Γιωργος Κωστολεττος
2) 96 Σωκρατης Πετιδης
3) 27 Αντωνης Στιβακτακης


BODY ATHLETIC +50
1) 78 Aνδρεας Σοφουλακος
2) 123 Διονυσης Θεολογης
3) 64 Δημητρης Χατζηκυριακος


BODY ATHLETIC 2
1) 14 Παυλος Μπαρμπαδακης
2) 93 Παναγιωτης Καραμανος
3) 43 Μακης Δελαπορτας
4) 3 Κιμωνας Χατζηγεωργιου
5) 141 Στελλιος Μπατσικας
6) 34 Λαμπρος Λαμπροπουλος


BODY ATHLETIC 1
1) 33 Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος
2) 61 Κωστας Στεφανιδης
3) 35 Σπυρος Γεροντας
4) 47 Κωστας Φιτσιος
5) 73 Ηλιας Λαμπρινεας
6) 15 Δημητρης Καλοζυμης

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Aπονομή της κατηγορίας , απο τον *Φάνη Αντωνόπουλο.
> 
> *


 Θα θελαμε να δοθει λιγη σημασια στην σημαντικοτητα της κατηγοριας αυτης η οποια αυτη την φορα ειχε και ιδιαιτερα ψηλο επιπεδο.
 Αρκει να αναλογιστει κανεις οτι 4ος αναδειχθηκε ο Τασος Παπαδοπουλος, ο οποιος λιγες εβδομαδες μετα κερδισε δυο κατηγοριες στον διαγωνισμο της IBFA.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NASSER

H ενημέρωση όσο αφορά τις βαθμολογίες των κριτών δόθηκαν για όλες τις κατηγορίες. Αναφέρομαι ειδικά για τις κατηγορίες bodybuilding καθώς ενδιαφέρον έχει η μεσαία κατηγορία με την τριπλή ισοβαθμία. Θα δημοσιευτεί?

----------


## Polyneikos

> H ενημέρωση όσο αφορά τις βαθμολογίες των κριτών δόθηκαν για όλες τις κατηγορίες. Αναφέρομαι ειδικά για τις κατηγορίες bodybuilding καθώς ενδιαφέρον έχει η μεσαία κατηγορία με την τριπλή ισοβαθμία. Θα δημοσιευτεί?


Αυτη η καινοτομία και η διάφανη διαδικασία ανακοινώθηκε μέσω του Bodybuilding.gr και για αυτο τον λόγο οι πρώτες κατηγορίες μου εστάλησαν μέσω e-mail προκειμένου να αναρτηθούν. 
Πιστευω οτι θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιπες, καθώς όντως η τριπλή ισοβαθμία είναι ένα θέμα που ενδιαφερει το πως προέκυψε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Αυτη η καινοτομία και η διάφανη διαδικασία ανακοινώθηκε μέσω του Bodybuilding.gr και για αυτο τον λόγο οι πρώτες κατηγορίες μου εστάλησαν μέσω e-mail προκειμένου να αναρτηθούν. 
> Πιστευω οτι θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιπες, καθώς όντως η τριπλή ισοβαθμία είναι ένα θέμα που ενδιαφερει το πως προέκυψε.


 Βεβαιως και θα αναρτηθουν και οι υπολοιπες.Αυτο θα ειχε ηδη γινει,αλλα ταξιδι στο εξωτερικο για επαγγελματικους λογους με εμποδισε απο το να το κανω νωριτερα.
 Για την επιμαχη κατηγορια αντιλαμβανομαι οτι υπαρχει ενδιαφερον αλλα διαβεβαιω οτι τιποτα ασυνηθιστο η μυστηριωδες δεν εσυνεβη.Πολυ απλα απεσυρθη απο την βαθμολογηση ο Στατος ο Αργυρακης λογω του γεγονοτος οτι ηταν και προπονητης του Ραλλη.Εμεις δεν μπορουσαμε να τον αντικαταστησουμε με τον αναπληρωματικο κριτη (στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση τον Φανη τον Αντωνοπουλο ) λογω του οτι η καταμετρηση της βαθμολογησης ηταν ιδαιτερα δυσκολη λογω των εξτρα κριτων και των διαγραφων της καλυτερης και της χειροτερης.Αναφορικα επρεπε να επιστρατευτει και ο Βασιλης ο Γαλανης για επισπευση της καταμετρησης.
 Οποτε,ευκολα μπορουμε να αντιληφθουμε πως προεκυψε η τριπλη ισοβαθμια, η οποια παρεμεινε παρα την τριπλη επαναληψη του γυρου των συγκρισεων.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σοφοκλη , ως γνωστόν, ποτέ δεν μενει ζυγός αριθμός στην επιτροπή , ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ για να εξασφαλιστεί η ΜΗ ΙΣΟΠΑΛΙΑ, για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο υπάρχουν και οι αναπληρωματικοί κριτές, αν εξαιρεθεί ένας εκ των εσω.
Γενικά εχει σχολιαστεί πολυ αυτη η κατηγορία, ως δύσκολη μεν αλλά και οχι ως σωστή για την τριπλή ισοβαθμία.
Οι αθλητες έμειναν με μια γλυκόπικρη γευση γιατί όλοι θεωρουν τον εαυτό τους πρώτο, αλλά οχι και σίγουρα. :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

υπάρχει και ενα άλλο ενδεχόμενο όπου η μεγαλύτερη και μικρότερη βαθμολογία διαγράφονται και μπορεί να βγεί ισιοβαθμία και ακόμη και σε ζυγό αριθμό κριτών να μην βγεί ισοβαθμία , δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό , αλλα συνήθως σε σπάνιες τετοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει ένας κριτής που μπορεί με μια ψήφο να γείρει η πλάστιγγα σε κάποια πλευρα 
και όπως είπα οι κριτες ο καθένας ψήφισε κανείς κριτής δεν βγάζει ισοβαθμία , η ισοβαθμία μπορεί να βγεί στην καταμέτρηση και εκεί παίρνει θέση ο πρόεδρος η πρόεδρος κριτών και λύνετε το μπέρδεμα , αλλα όπως είδαν και άκουσαν όσοι παρεβρέθηκαν το ανακοίνωσε ο πρόεδρος και πήρε πάνω του την ευθύνη για το αποτέλεσμα , οπότε το θέμα είναι δεν υπάρχει κάτι μεμπτό θα μπορούσε να βγει μια κατάταξη και να τελειώνει το θέμα εκεί

----------


## NASSER

Ηλία όπως και να προσπαθούμε να πλάσουμε σενάρια της ισοβαθμίας, όπως ανέφερες κάποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη και ορίζει την τελική κατάταξη. Στο παρελθόν είδαμε τελευταία στιγμή να αλλάζουν αποτέλεσμα επειδή έτσι άρεσε και να αδειάζουν τους κριτές-συναθλητές για βαθμολογία που έδωσαν. Κάτω από αυτές τις καταστάσεις, καλέστηκαν ξένοι κριτές (άσχετα αν λέγανε για πέντε και ήρθαν δυο) και το πράγμα έγινε χειρότερο οπτικά στους φίλαθλους και κυρίως για τους αθλητές!
Δεν γίνεται να θέλουν όλοι να βγουν πρώτοι, σε όλους να κάνουμε χάρες και εν τέλη να κράζουμε τους άλλους και να κάνουμε τα χειρότερα. Τώρα που μερικοί δήλωσαν πως δεν θα ξαναπαίξουν στην εν λόγο διοργάνωση, καλύτερα είναι.
Την βαθμολογία την περιμένουμε περισσότερο για να γελάσουμε... να δούμε πως θα πλασαριστεί και πως θα δικαιολογηθεί! Από ότι φαίνεται δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα...

----------

